# Greasing Hubs



## gajet31 (Aug 8, 2010)

Well I ran into a big problems today, and I cannot figure out how to fix it. I was doing an inspection of the bearings on the wheels of my new boat trailer. The boat is a 2006 grizzly 1648 on a Trailstar Trailer. The first thing I noticed was a rubber cover. I believe it is also called a hub seal. Well it was ripped and broken, so it will have to be replaced. Then I started pumping grease into the wheel, and water started coming out. In all probably 5 tablespoons of water came out. Now, is this because my rubber seal was broke, or is it because I have a rubber seal. I am at a loss of words for this whole situation. I just did a search on the rubber hub seal and I cannot find anything. Does anyone have any knowledge/advice on this setup?? I was never able to get any grease to visually come out, so I don't think I got all the water out yet. I am assuming I should get new bearings since they have been in water for a while. Any help appreciated.

David


----------



## bassboy1 (Aug 8, 2010)

By rubber seal, are you speaking of the cover on the outside of the hub, or the seal pressed into the inside of the hub (backside of the tire)? 

I know some of the new trackers have EZ lube hubs, which, if they are the same EZ lube hubs on travel trailers, are a whole different animal (grease fitting is in the spindle, and a grease passage takes lube back to the back, and there is no pressure relief like a bearing buddy). Others had bearing buddies, or something else. Show us a picture, but I think you have the Dexter EZ lube hubs, both from what you are saying, and the fact that I think your Tracker is new enough to have them standard.

If water is in there, chances are you need to replace the bearings. I've replaced some bearings that seemed pretty good, but bearings aren't that expensive, and when they have an issue, it is never simple, and will often take a spindle with it. I've never priced them, but looking at the design, I'm sure those EZ lube axles aren't cheap.


----------



## gajet31 (Aug 8, 2010)

I will get some pictures up tomorrow night. The rubber seal is on the outside, its the thing you have to pull off to get into the wheel bearing. I noticed that grease had been spit all over the wheel. I used a flathead screwdriver to pull the rubber cover off, and there was the hole, full of water/grease, and the connection to hook up the grease gun. I am going to need to replace the rubber cover, is this something I can easily find. 

Bassboy, I appreciate your willingness to help me. We should get together and do some fishing sometime, if I ever get my problems solved!


----------



## Bubba (Aug 9, 2010)

Like Bassboy said, Sounds like you definetly have the EZ lube hubs(same as mine). 

And also like he said, if you've got water in there like that, It wouldn't hurt to go ahead and remove the hubs and clean them out good and replace the bearings. It's not too tough of a job, especially if you got an extra hand.


----------



## crazymanme2 (Aug 9, 2010)

This was a heavily debated subject a few months or so ago.Weither water gets in by bearings or not.Bottom line is if you use a good water proof grease & do regular maintance on your trailer you don't have to worry about it.


----------



## gajet31 (Aug 9, 2010)

I have the pictures. I think I will let them do the talking. 2 things to point out. One wheel has a different rubber cap than the other side. And in the pictures, there is a cotter pin next to the grease point. Oh and the clean part of the wheel has been cleaned by me, you can see how bad it is spitting grease. Please help. Is this the EzLube system. If so, where can I get the bearings, races, seals, and rubber caps. This wheel is nothing like my previous boat trailers.

David


----------



## gajet31 (Aug 9, 2010)

Here is the whole wheel if it helps.

David


----------



## Quackrstackr (Aug 9, 2010)

I'm interested in finding a replacement source for those rubber caps, myself.

Those are the first thing to go on those hubs and it doesn't take long. My buddy got his boat on the same day that I did and has already had to replace his. He had to replace the entire housing because he couldn't find just the cap.


----------



## Zum (Aug 10, 2010)

Makes a heck of a mess.
Would a dust cap work till you find the right replacement?
Maybe theres a bigger problem though...


----------



## gajet31 (Aug 10, 2010)

Well I decided to quit debating what I should do and just take apart the wheel. I popped off the rubber cover, the then used a flat head screwdriver and a hammer to pop off the silver "cap". I then cleaned all the grease out of the hole, and took out the cotter pin, then the nut. At this point I was able to remove the wheel, and out came the outer bearing, which looked.... GREAT. I was so relieved. I repacked it with grease and reassembled the wheel. I did some poking around, and here are the rubber covers that were ripped.

https://www.etrailer.com/Grease-Caps/TruRyde/DC-RP.html

I now realize my problem, I am missing these caps,
https://www.etrailer.com/Grease-Caps/Bearing%20Buddy/BB19B.html
which go over the whole entire assemble. The combination of the cover and the cap should keep the grease in, and water/dirt out. 

I wish i had pictures of the process, but I was alone and my hands were a mess.
I hope this helps if anyone else has the same issue.

David


----------



## Quackrstackr (Aug 11, 2010)

gajet31 said:


> I now realize my problem, I am missing these caps,
> https://www.etrailer.com/Grease-Caps/Bearing%20Buddy/BB19B.html
> which go over the whole entire assemble.



You don't need those caps if the first ones are working properly. Those are to go on the outside of the bearing buddy type hubs. Bearing buddies have an exposed grease zirk on a plate with a spring that applies pressure to it.


----------



## Flatsdaddy (Aug 19, 2010)

Those look like mine. They are called spindle lube. The grease fitting is on the end of the spindle which is hollow. The grease comes out behind the bearings. By pumping grease in you can change all the grease without disassembling. You then replace the rubber cover to keep out water.

I may be wrong, but from the photos that's what I think they are.


----------

